# Corona Gorda



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

The corona gorda is probably my favorite sized stick. I especially like the SLR Serie A's. Would like to sample a few others in that size. Been hemming and hawwing about either JL #1's or Upmann M46's in my next order. 
I know that taste and preference is completely subjective, but would like a few opinions if you all don't mind.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Ever had the H.Upmann Super Corona? Awesome CG.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So many good smokes in this size.

Cohiba Sig IV - Excellent Flavor
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No 1 - A personal fave
Punch Punch
Punch Royal Selection No 11

All great smokes!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Ever had the H.Upmann Super Corona? Awesome CG.


Way to point him to an easy to find stick, Sean....:r

But yes, they are damn good!!!! 

I like the Mag 46s and the JL#1s, you would be good with either.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

The 46 mag is probably the finest smoke that I've had thus far. You might also want to try the RyJ Ex#3, nice stick that chances quite noticably during the smoke.

I did like the SLR A it was a fine smoke, but at the same cost per box as the 46 I will be going with the 46 when I make my next purchase. Corona Gorda is a great vitola, I completely agree.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

drevim said:


> Way to point him to an easy to find stick, Sean....:r


I know, I know...but they're just so good!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Have had a few newer Mag 46's recently and while the richness may not have been all I was hoping for they were all nice. Never been a fan of the JL line, so the prior would be my vote. In the same vein as bling boy though why not go for some 1492's or 1994's? :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Ever had the H.Upmann Super Corona? Awesome CG.


I have!!! had one sat morning was sooo good I want more bling GIRL


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> I have!!! had one sat morning was sooo good I want more bling GIRL


:r No sup(er) fo you!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I know, I know...but they're just so good!


yes they are!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Upmann Super coronas rock! Bout impossible to find now though. Couple that I didnt see mentioned are Romeo Ex. #3 and ERDM Gran Coronas. The Gran Coronas are discontinued and hard to find now also. The Romeo is a great smoke and often overlooked. You can usually find the Romeos with a few years age pretty easily. If you like the SLR you'll like the Romeo.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Not big fan of Mag 46, which is odd because Upmann is one of my favorite brands. JL #1 is a great cigar, that's for sure. Stronger than #2. QdO Gran Corona? That looks like a winner, haven't had that one, but their other cigars are good.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> :r No sup(er) fo you!


:c grrr dont make me fly over there and kick your ass:bx .. you better bring some for socal 8


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> The corona gorda is probably my favorite sized stick. Would like to sample either JL #1's or Upmann M46's in my next order. would like a few opinions.


Also my current favorite size. I'm trying to get as many different brands as possible.

I had to get them both (oops, slipped); box of '03 JL #1s and box of '05 M46s. They are both great smokes, in my opinion. I like the JLs just a bit more, because they taste just a little spicier. I'm trying not to smoke them until they get some decent age (yeah, right, like that's happening).

I think my next batch will be Punch Punch, Siglo IV, RyJ Exhibicion #3 (if memory serves), etc., etc.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I throw one out there for you to consider.

I am never without a HdM Epicure #1 in my humidor - one of my always on hand cigars. Smooth, tasty, not overpowering, easy to find and reasonably priced.

Also, the SCdH La Fuenza is a must try, probably the best cigar that the SCdH line puts out.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> Have had a few newer Mag 46's recently and while the richness may not have been all I was hoping for they were all nice. Never been a fan of the JL line, so the prior would be my vote. In the same vein as bling boy though why not go for some *1492's or 1994's*? :r


Thanks Marc, I was going to say the same thing, with Sean, it is all relative :r

I agree with Joe on the SCs, they are a good change of taste cigar. I honestly haven't had a GHdM that has wow'd me, must just be my palate.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow!
Thanks for all the great input.
This site is theee best!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

If you're going to say 1492's and 1994's, might as well add the Cubatobacco 25th Anniversarios and Partagas 150th CG's to the list as well.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Ever had the H.Upmann Super Corona? Awesome CG.


:tpd: And I mean it!

Hey Sean, I'll trade you 10 RG for some Super Coronas! One of the best smokes I have ever had. I might give my left one for a fiver!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

the Cubatobacco 25th only comes in one size, and it's NOT a CG..............friggin neophytes!!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

has anyone had the 94/95 super coronas? how are they compared to the recent blend?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I have tried the SC's with the cedar wrap.
This was one full bodied mofo! Full tobacco and earth flavors. Didn't have the honey undertone that the new ones have.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Not big fan of Mag 46, which is odd because Upmann is one of my favorite brands. JL #1 is a great cigar, that's for sure. Stronger than #2. QdO Gran Corona? That looks like a winner, haven't had that one, but their other cigars are good.


I at first wasn't a fan of the Mag 46 either, but the cigar grew on me and after smoking a few I came to see that it is a tremendous smoke. Corona Gordas overall are not my favorite size, but I do enjoy a few within it.

Agreed the Romeo Exhibition No.3's are my favorite in that size. What a complex cigar!

ATL


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I got in some Mag 46s and Punch Punchs today to give me a better idea of how they are overall (they look :dr ). I have only had a couple of each and thought they were worth additional sampling. The SLR As on the other hand have never let me down (my vendor had them for about $1 less per stick than the Mags). 
I also agree that the Upmann SC is fantastic (Thanks Sean).


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I have tried the SC's with the cedar wrap.
> This was one full bodied mofo! Full tobacco and earth flavors. Didn't have the honey undertone that the new ones have.


had a feeling you'de be able to help.lol. sounds like a total different cigar...


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Did a little research.

The highly vaunted H Upmann Super Corona youse guys are tantalizing the masses with was only made for two years. 
1993 and 1994. 

Shyeah right.  

I better hurry up and order a few boxes before they git gone I suppose.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

And no one is going to mention the King of Corona Gorda's, the Punch SS#2?
They're certainly more accessable than the HUSC's.  


They're all good


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

corona gordas are about the largest cigar i reach for on a semi-regular basis.


to answer the original question...my favorite easily accessible cg's are magnum 46 and royal selection#11.

all time favorites...

upmann super coronas(by a country mile)...so for this reason i stashed 7 boxes back in '03.

psd3 from '02...still young but they got the right stuff

magnum 46 with a few years.

to answer a later question...i puffed through a box of '94 super coronas a few years ago...simply marvelous i would use this cigar to define the term complex...started out spicy then earthy/tangy/acidic then finally old boot at the end (sorry but i suck at describing how a cigar tastes)

derrek


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Did a little research.
> 
> The highly vaunted H Upmann Super Corona youse guys are tantalizing the masses with was only made for two years.
> 1993 and 1994.
> ...


they came out with them again in "
'00 i think..ive only had '00 and they are fantabulous


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

HUSC's were discontinued in 2002 (w/o cedar).

MRN states, "The without-cedar-sheet-wrapping was produced again in a small number starting from late 2000." I have a box from 1999 and have also smoked others from 1996 and 1998. So, not exactly sure when the w/o cedar version officially started production.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great thread! So many CG's this newb wants to try ... unfortunately, there seems to be a few I'll probably never find.

Smoked my way through a box of 02 SLR A's and loved every single one of them. The SLR A's are going to be a staple in my humi for a while. 

Working my way through a box of 01 HdM Epi 1's. They're growing on me but can't say I'm a big fan yet.

Overall, I think the 97 Punch Punch in my humi is probably my favorite CG so far. Heard that some don't care for the profile ... I love em.

The Mag 46 is next on my "beginners list" agenda if I can find some with some decent age.

Thanks again for sharing your experience!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Bruce said:


> the Cubatobacco 25th only comes in one size, and it's NOT a CG..............friggin neophytes!!!!


Yeah, you neophyte!!! Feels good to see someone else be called that....:r

:tg


----------

